# Congrats to Buzz



## walking dude (Aug 9, 2008)

sounds like he won back to back championships here in Iowa......a comp at Union i guess.........i am sure he will be along to give details


----------



## walking dude (Aug 9, 2008)

AND i guess Eric (ear-ache-my eye) and mo ho, was up there with him all day too.........GREAT experience Eric............huh?
lol


----------



## desertlites (Aug 9, 2008)

kewl beans-hats off to him


----------



## daboys (Aug 9, 2008)

Way to go Buzz!!


----------



## vince (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats! Way to go


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny Ken. Congrads to you Buzz.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm moving. Gawd I don't wanna live there... but maybe they know a good rib? Congrats Buzz!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 10, 2008)

Very cool congrats Buzz


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats - - pending Buzz's confirmation.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 11, 2008)

What kind of comp?
A rib burn or a KCBS comp?
Congrats!! (if theres pics) Otherwise you know what.......


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 11, 2008)

There are pics, Bubba.....not nearly enough cuz Buzz forgets to take them....here's the "winner's thread"

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21404

L8r,
Eric


----------



## erain (Aug 11, 2008)

way ta go Buzz!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations Buzz...way to go!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 11, 2008)

Atta boy buzz!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats and good job BUZZ


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 11, 2008)

Huge congrats, Buzz!!


----------



## supervman (Aug 11, 2008)

Now THAT'S Cool!


----------

